# доступ к информации



## Jana337

Maroseika said:


> У сельских и городских предпринимателей разные стартовые возможности: доступ к кредитам, деловой инфраструктуре, к информации.


Privyet, 

Why is "информации" in the singular? Is it uncountable?

Можно отвечать по-русски. 

Jana


----------



## marina6

Привет, Jana!

Ты права: существительное "информация" используется только в единственном числе:

"Информация обновляется каждые сутки."
"У тебя есть какая-нибудь информация об этом?"
"Эта информация не представляет для меня никакого интереса."
и т.д.


----------



## Jana337

Thanks. 

How do you translate sentences where the meaning is plural?
I have been given so much contradicting information that I am left utterly confused.

Jana


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How do you translate sentences where the meaning is plural?
> I have been given so much contradicting information that I am left utterly confused.
> 
> Jana


Я получаю столько противоречивой информации, что совершенно запуталась.

К сожалению, в последнее время имеется тенденция к использованию слова "информация" во мн. числе, напр.: http://www.rambler.ru/srch?oe=1251&words=%22%E8%ED%F4%EE%F0%EC%E0%F6%E8%E9%22&hilite=593B4657
Со временем это может привести к изменению литературной нормы, но пока что это считается ошибкой.
Норма же такова (Ожегов):
Информация
1. *Сведения* об окружающем мире и протекающих в нём процессах, воспринимаемые человеком или специальным устройством ( ). Передача информации. Теория информации (раздел кибернетики, изучающий способы измерения и передачи информации). 
2. *Сообщения*, осведомляющие о положении дел, о состоянии чего-н.


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> К сожалению, в последнее время имеется тенденция к использованию слова "информация" во мн. числе...



Да уж, список сайтов впечатляет! Но мне кажется, что часть статей содержит обычные опечатки. А вот относительно оставшей части - не вся же *информация* в интернете составлена в соответствии с грамматическими нормами.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Да уж, список сайтов впечатляет! Но мне кажется, что часть статей содержит обычные опечатки. А вот относительно оставшей части - не вся же *информация* в интернете составлена в соответствии с грамматическими нормами.


Но ведь грамматическая норма изменяется не только под воздействием письменной или "официальной" речи! Регулярные ошибки носителей отражают развитие языка и рано или поздно сдвигают языковую норму.
Кстати, мне попадалось даже название предприятия: "Агентство научно-технических информаций".


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Но ведь грамматическая норма изменяется не только под воздействием письменной или "официальной" речи! Регулярные ошибки носителей отражают развитие языка и рано или поздно сдвигают языковую норму.


м*ы*шление   К счастью "носители"  языка приходят и уходят, а язык остаётся.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> м*ы*шление  К счастью "носители" языка приходят и уходят, а язык остаётся.


Изменившимся...
В противном случае мы бы сегодня говорили на языке Ломоносова или "Повести временных лет". 
Можно привести сотни примеров сдвигов языковой нормы, которые произошли только за последние 15-20 лет, но ограничусь одним: м*ы*шление уже считается допустимым (Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке. К. С. Горбачевич, СПб.: "Норинт", 2000, © Электронная версия, "ГРАМОТА.РУ", 2001-2002).


----------



## CrazyArcher

Мне "информация" во множественном числе кажется совершенно диким изобретением. Множественными могут быть носители, источники, или если очень надо, потоки информации. Или фрагменты данных, но это не совсем то. Язык не может меняться вопреки логике.


----------



## Maroseika

CrazyArcher said:


> Мне "информация" во множественном числе кажется совершенно диким изобретением. Множественными могут быть носители, источники, или если очень надо, потоки информации. Или фрагменты данных, но это не совсем то. Язык не может меняться вопреки логике.


Легко. Например, кущи, довлеть, эпицентр.
В нашем же случае у слова *информация* просто появляется новое значение: *сообщение, знание* и т.п., вполне допускающее мн. ч.
Ведь в английском языке именно таково значение этого слова (отчего и недоумения изучающих русский язык). Вам ведь не кажется нелогичным *informations*?
Не исключено, кстати, и прямое влияние АЯ на это русское слово.
Compare also with *data* which many English natives apprehend as Singular.


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Можно привести сотни примеров сдвигов языковой нормы, которые произошли только за последние 15-20 лет...



В глобальном смысле это не играет никакого значения. Мне кажется, гораздо важнее реакция (внутренняя ли, внешняя) носителей языка на те самые сдвиги, пока они не стали нормой.

Возьмём, к примеру, предложение от Jana, но изменим его в соответствии со сдвигом:
"Я получаю столько _противоречивых информаций_, что совершенно запуталась."
Если бы я услышала такое от носителя языка, то, в зависимости от ситуации, я бы подумала, что человек неграмотен или шутит. Потому что само словосочетание "противоречивая информация" подразумевает, что имеются как минимум 2 факта, которые противоречат друг другу.
Если бы "противоречивые информации" прозвучали из уст человека, изучающего русский, я бы посчитала нужным исправить это и списала бы эту "оговорку" на интерференцию с родным языком.
В любом случае "противоречивые информации" привлекли бы моё внимание, как нечто неправильное.


----------



## Jana337

Maroseika said:


> Легко. Например, кущи, довлеть, эпицентр.


Обьясните, пожалуйста, почему ети слова нелогичные. 

Яна


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> В нашем же случае у слова *информация* просто появляется новое значение: *сообщение, знание* и т.п., вполне допускающее мн. ч.



То есть, информация становится синонимом сообщению или знанию? Но ведь это совсем не так.

Я вообще не вижу смысла использовать множественное число, если в значении слова "информация" уже заложено "некоторое количество знаний о том или ином предмете и т.п.".


----------



## marina6

Jana337 said:


> Обьясните, пожалуйста, почему эти слова нелогичные (непривычные?).
> 
> Яна



Для меня все трое вполне нормальные. Не знаю, почему Maroseika привёл их в качестве примера.


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> Обьясните, пожалуйста, почему эти слова нелогичные.
> 
> Яна


Ещё 200 лет назад *кущи* означали *шалаш*, теперь - тенистую рощу, лесные заросли (райские кущи).
Значение изменилось под влиянием слова *кусты*.
Ещё 100 лет назад *довлеть* означало - *быть достаточным*, теперь - господствовать, тяготеть, преобладать. Старое значение можно угадать только в слове *самодовлеющий - самодостаточный.*
Значение изменилось под влиянием слова *давить.*
Ещё 30 лет назад *эпицентр* означало *область на поверхности земли над очагом землятрясения.* Теперь - центр любого события.
Значение изменилось под влиянием слова *центр, *а* эпи-* стали воспринимать как некую усилительную приставку*.*
Все эти новые значения *нелогичны*, потому что не имеют никакого отношения к первоначальному смыслу слова, новые значения воспринимались современниками сдвига значений как неграмотные, но, тем не менее*,* сегодня уже стали литературной нормой.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> В глобальном смысле это не играет никакого значения. Мне кажется, гораздо важнее реакция (внутренняя ли, внешняя) носителей языка на те самые сдвиги, пока они не стали нормой.


Совершенно с вами согласен.
Например, мне кажется нелогичным, что что-то может играть значение, обычно играют роль, а значение имеют. Но я отдаю себе отчёт в том, что формы этих идиом уже переплелись, и, возможно, в будущем образуется некая контаминация на их основе.


marina6 said:


> Возьмём, к примеру, предложение от Jana, но изменим его в соответствии со сдвигом:
> "Я получаю столько _противоречивых информаций_, что совершенно запуталась".
> Если бы я услышала такое от носителя языка, то, в зависимости от ситуации, я бы подумала, что человек неграмотен или шутит. Потому что само словосочетание "противоречивая информация" подразумевает, что имеются как минимум 2 факта, которые противоречат друг другу.".


Вы исходите из нынешнего словарного значения слова *информация*. Но подставьте вместо этого значение слова *information,* и всё встанет на свои места. На наших глазах и* информации *"пытается появиться" новое значение. В случае успеха со временем мы увидим его в словаре.
Большей часть новые значение появляются у слов столько через стадию "ошибки", которая со временем становится нормой.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> То есть, информация становится синонимом сообщению или знанию? Но ведь это совсем не так.


Что именно не так? 
Что информация *не является* синонимом сообщения или что информация *не становится* синонимом сообщения?
Разумеется, согласно литературной норме, она пока ещё им не является. Но - становится в силу разговорной практики.


marina6 said:


> Я вообще не вижу смысла использовать множественное число, если в значении слова "информация" уже заложено "некоторое количество знаний о том или ином предмете и т.п.".


Новые значения слов далеко не всегда создаются осмысленно, часто они возникают "окказионально", когда носителю не хватает наличных значений для выражения своих мыслей. Далее возможно два варианта:
- проблема вызвана недостаточной грамотностью данного носителя языка. Тогда новое значение вряд ли станет нормой.
- проблема системная. То есть нужного значения нет в языке вообще, либо его неудобно выражать имеющимися средствами. Тогда велика вероятность появления нового значения слова.


----------



## anderston

Честное слово, вся дискуссия звучит как псевдолингвистический бред. Слово "информация" во множественном числе просто режет ухо -- и всё. Иными словами, "моя вашу не понимает".


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Вы исходите из нынешнего словарного значения слова *информация*.



Не могу не согласиться. Причём не только в отношении "информации", но и большинства других слов. Просто мне кажется, что важнее знать наиболее употребительный вариант, и желательно, чтобы он совпадал с правилами, в нашем случае, русского языка.

p.s. I wouldn't mind if you addressed me as "ты".


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Что именно не так?
> Что информация *не является* синонимом сообщения или что информация *не становится* синонимом сообщения?
> Разумеется, согласно литературной норме, она пока ещё им не является. Но - становится в силу разговорной практики.



Насчёт "не так", похоже, было вопросом риторическим.
А вот литературная норма и разговорная практика в случае использования слова "информация" полностью совпадают.

Вообще говоря, я совершенно согласна с anderston.


----------



## Maroseika

anderston said:


> Честное слово, вся дискуссия звучит как псевдолингвистический бред. Слово "информация" во множественном числе просто режет ухо -- и всё. Иными словами, "моя вашу не понимает".


Точно так же, как когда-то резали слух "кущи", "довлеть", "будировать" и "эпицентр" в их нынешних значениях.
Язык - не состояние, а процесс, противостоять ему нельзя, можно только смириться.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Не могу не согласиться. Причём не только в отношении "информации", но и большинства других слов. Просто мне кажется, что важнее знать наиболее употребительный вариант, и желательно, чтобы он совпадал с правилами, в нашем случае, русского языка.
> p.s. I wouldn't mind if you addressed me as "ты".


Проблема в том, что словари - институт консервативный, за живой речью они не поспевают. Да и критерий распространённости не всегда надёжен.
Например, формы "ехай", "ложить", "зв*о*нит", "двухтыщпятый год" распространены до чрезвычайности, но нормой от этого не становятся. 
P.S. Since we are not aсquainted, I'd prefer "вы".


----------



## anderston

Если какой-то полуграмотный журналист-недоучка что-то где-то написал, это не повод "смириться", "покориться", опустить руки и поскорей внести в словарь. Приведите, пожалуйста, хоть одну цитату из _литературного_ произведения, где бы это встречалось.


----------



## Crescent

anderston said:


> Если какой-то полуграмотный журналист-недоучка что-то где-то написал, это не повод "смириться", "покориться", опустить руки и поскорей внести в словарь. Приведите, пожалуйста, хоть одну цитату из _литературного_ произведения, где бы это встречалось.


Вы знаете, иногда мне кажется что вот эти маленькие "изобритения" которые мы когда-то делаем в своем собственном языке, или в том, который изучаем, иногда они очень интересные и своеобразные. 
Может быть всместо того, что бы считать это "не нормальным" или "неправильным" надо задуматься, и хорошенько подумать: а не удобнее-ли нам всем так говорить? Не будет ли наш язык проще от этого? 
Например, как сказал Маросейка: "_двухтыщпятый год_" (а мне понравилось ) - да, может быть звучит это абсурдно и нелепо, но ведь правда легче, чем переписовать "_двух тысячи пятый год_", не так ли?
Но это всего лишь на всего мое мнение..


----------



## anderston

Как шутка, игра слов -- да, но не как литературная норма, ибо шутка, повторённая несколько раз... 
P.s. *Две тысячи пятый год


----------



## Crescent

anderston said:


> ...ибо шутка, повторённая несколько раз...


.....уже становится не смешная...?


----------



## marina6

Crescent said:


> Вы знаете, иногда мне кажется*,* что вот эти маленькие "изобр*е*тения"*,* которые мы когда-то *(время от времени?)* делаем в своем собственном языке (_запятой не надо_) или в том, который изучаем, иногда они очень интересные и своеобразные.
> Может быть*,* вместо того (_запятой не надо_) *чтобы* считать это "*ненормальным*" или "неправильным"*,* надо задуматься (_запятой не надо_) и хорошенько подумать (*взвесить?*): а не *удобнее ли* нам всем так говорить? Не будет ли наш язык проще от этого?
> Например, как сказал Маросейка: "_двухтыщпятый год_" (а мне понравилось ) - да, может быть звучит это абсурдно и нелепо, но ведь правда легче, чем перепис*ы*вать "_дв*е* тысячи пятый год_", не так ли?
> Но это, *всего-навсего*, лишь мое мнение..



Извини, Crescent, но ведь нас будут читать и другие люди, поэтому я позволила себе несколько подправить твой текст.

Я тоже не прочь поиграть словами, правда, исключительно русскими, и только в кругу тех, с кем близко общаюсь. И всего лишь из-за того, чтобы мои "упражнения со словами" были поняты примерно так: "это - всего лишь шутка! Я знаю, как должно быть правильно. Я просто хочу, чтобы ты/вы (в зависимости от количества людей) улыбнулись, и у тебя/вас поднялось настроение."

Только делать из этого норму вовсе не стоит: "двухтыщсемь" звучит не хуже, но не перед большой аудиторией, например!


----------



## Crescent

marina6 said:


> Извини, Crescent, но ведь нас будут читать и другие люди, поэтому я позволила себе несколько подправить твой текст.
> 
> Я тоже не прочь поиграть словами, правда, исключительно русскими, и только в кругу тех, с кем близко общаюсь. И всего лишь из-за того, чтобы мои "упражнения со словами" были поняты примерно так: "это - всего лишь шутка! Я знаю, как должно быть правильно. Я просто хочу, чтобы ты/вы (в зависимости от количества людей) улыбнулись, и у тебя/вас поднялось настроение."
> 
> Только делать из этого норму вовсе не стоит: "двухтыщсемь" звучит не хуже, но не перед большой аудиторией, например!



Вам вовсе незачем извиняться, Марина!  Наоборот, спасибо Вам большое за исправления! Я русская- четсное слово!  (Ну, Украинка..но все же) Просто иногда, бывает, забывая как правильно и точно выражаться на нашем языке. 

Может быть Вы и правы - язык надо не загрязнять, а наоборот, очищать от такого..  Если четсно, я бы ещё что ни будт сказала бы - но боюсь, что наша Jana может нас с Вами обвинить в ..отклонении от  данной темы и все равно все наши с вами рассуждения будут удаленны!


----------



## CrazyArcher

anderston, marina6: +1
Я не против, если у слова появляются новые значения. Например, тот-же эпицентр: здесь слово стало употребляться в переносном значении, причем довольно удачно, и у меня претензий нет. Однако, в случае с информацией ("информациями"???), дело скорее всего в безграмотности того, кто написал такой бред. Человек, ясно понимающий что такое информация, ни за что не приделал бы множественное число.
Если писать как попало это "нормальное развитие языка", то давайте изменим орфографию по типу падонкафщены. Так ведь проще, тем более что у этого прогрессивного подхода все больше сторонников....


----------



## Maroseika

CrazyArcher said:


> Мне "информация" во множественном числе кажется совершенно диким изобретением. Множественными могут быть носители, источники, или если очень надо, потоки информации. Или фрагменты данных, но это не совсем то. Язык не может меняться вопреки логике.


Why then in English informations are possible?


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Why then in English informations are possible?



... and money is always singular?

По-моему, русский ещё пока не диалект английского. Или я опять отстала от времени?


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> ... and money is always singular?
> 
> По-моему, русский ещё пока не диалект английского. Или я опять отстала от времени?


Sure, Russian is still quite separate language. But if you are stating "information" in Plural is not logical, I dare ask you why then it is logical in English. Can it be English and Russian use different logic?
As for me, I don't think logic has anything to do here. Just in English "information" has such meanings as "message", "datum", "knowledge". All of them can be Plural in Russian, too. Therefore the only novelty in respect of Russian информация is appearance of the new meaning, nothing else. 
For example:
Петров проинформировал меня что Сидоров при смерти. Но Иванов информирует, что Сидоров цветёт и пахнет.
Таким образом, информаци*и* от Петрова и от Иванова противореч*ат* друг другу.
Synonym of *информация* here is *сообщение*, in full conformity with logic. 
Nowadays Ожегов tells us that информация means сообщени*я,* i.e. the only innovation is that new meaning of информация is сообщени*е*.
By the way, it's not very new, just recollect *политинформации* (literally - политсообщения).


----------



## anderston

Вам, видимо, придётся "смириться", что для носителей языка это звучит неприемлемо -- такова сама природа русского языка. Есть слово "информация" и есть слово "сообщение"  -- и это две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе.


----------



## Maroseika

anderston said:


> Вам, видимо, придётся "смириться", что для носителей языка это звучит неприемлемо -- такова сама природа русского языка. Есть слово "информация" и есть слово "сообщение" -- и это две большие разницы, как говорят в Одессе.


Для одних носителей это звучит неприемлемо, а для других - приемлемо. Если последних станет достаточно много (показателем чего станет внесение этого значения в словари), смириться придётся первым. 
А нет - нет.
Лично же мне это безразлично, я приму тот вариант, который выберет узус.
Главное же для любого носителя языка - заранее смириться с тем, что развитие языка не завершилось  в тот год, когда они окончили школу.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Для одних носителей это звучит неприемлемо, а для других - приемлемо. Если последних станет достаточно много (показателем чего станет внесение этого значения в словари), смириться придётся первым.
> А нет - нет.
> Лично же мне это безразлично, я приму тот вариант, который выберет узус.
> Главное же для любого носителя языка - заранее смириться с тем, что развитие языка не завершилось  в тот год, когда они окончили школу.



 Maroseika, я знакома с дескриптивным подходом, который вы пропагандируете, но мне кажется, что политика безоговорочного смирения имеет свои недостатки. Развитие языка всегда проходит в условиях столкновения стандартизированного языка с живой, зачастую неграмотной, речью. Но если бы литературный язык не отстаивал свои позиции, то составление словарей скоро стало бы невозможным: язык разбился бы  на множество мини-диалектов и арго, меняющихся с головокружительной скоростью. (В частности, слово "правописание" стало бы очень быстро ненужным.  ) Мне кажется, в этом противодействии важны обе составляющие, и не стоит ни одну недооценивать.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Maroseika, я знакома с дескриптивным подходом, который вы пропагандируете, но мне кажется, что политика безоговорочного смирения имеет свои недостатки. Развитие языка всегда проходит в условиях столкновения стандартизированного языка с живой, зачастую неграмотной, речью. Но если бы литературный язык не отстаивал свои позиции, то составление словарей скоро стало бы невозможным: язык разбился бы на множество мини-диалектов и арго, меняющихся с головокружительной скоростью. (В частности, слово "правописание" стало бы очень быстро ненужным.  ) Мне кажется, в этом противодействии важны обе составляющие, и не стоит ни одну недооценивать.


Совершенно с вами согласен. Потому и написал: "Если со временем...". 
Согласитесь, *любое* изменение значения слова или способа его употребления обязательно проходит стадию, когда это значение или способ употребления являются неправильными ("неграмотными"): в языке ведь не действует презумпция невиновности и разрешено только то, что разрешено (напр. словарями), всё же остальное - запрещено.
Что касается *информации*, то как раз теперь это слово переживает "критический" период, когда у него назревает новое значение, в котором оно может иметь мн. ч.
Назреет или нет - поживём увидим.


----------



## CrazyArcher

Хм, огромное количество людей говорят "покласть", но до словарей это почему-то все никак не доходит...
И еще: спросил свою сестру, у которой русский язык развит на уровне 12-ти летнего ребенка (и ей можно навешать на уши любую лапшу на этот счет) как она относится к употреблению слова "информация" в множественном числе. Она спросила: "А это как?"


----------



## Maroseika

CrazyArcher said:


> Хм, огромное количество людей говорят "покласть", но до словарей это почему-то все никак не доходит...
> И еще: спросил свою сестру, у которой русский язык развит на уровне 12-ти летнего ребенка (и ей можно навешать на уши любую лапшу на этот счет) как она относится к употреблению слова "информация" в множественном числе. Она спросила: "А это как?"


Только не надо экспериментировать со словом "реципиент"...
"Покласть": я действительно считаю это вариантом нормы, как и "ложить", "ехай" и т.п. - именно в силу распространённости среди носителей языка: ведь логически невозможно объяснить дырки в парадигме, которые они таким образом заполняют.
Но моё мнение субъективно и ненаучно. Удобно в этом отношении полагаться на словари: специально обученные лингвисты проведут тщательное исследование и решат, стоит ли вносить в словарь современного языка новое значение слова "информация" или нет.
В случае слова "затратный", которое обсуждалось по соседству, решение уже принято в пользу нового значения, каким бы "неграмотным" это ни казалось консерваторам и пуристам.


----------



## marina6

Знаете, у меня уж возникло предложение добавить в эту тему опрос, чтобы наглядно отобразить, кому и с чем придётся мириться. Хотя результат, конечно, и так очевиден: 99% против 1.


----------



## morrilla

Любопытства ради, заглянула в Lingvo 11  Для слова "информация" есть Мн. ч.  Правда, помечено звездочкой (т.е. новый вариант).


----------



## Crescent

CrazyArcher said:


> .. как она относится к употреблению слова "информация" в множественном числе. Она спросила: "А это как?"



Да-ссс, хоть мне и не двенадцать лет, признаюсь, что я бы задала точно такой же вопрос... ...
Нет, правда - что такое "информация во множественном числе?"  Информаци*и*?


----------



## Maroseika

morrilla said:


> Любопытства ради, заглянула в Lingvo 11  Для слова "информация" есть Мн. ч.  Правда, помечено звездочкой (т.е. новый вариант).


That's very interesting!
To what exactly dictionary they refer in this case?


----------



## outminded

Слова "_информация_" и "_сообщение_" могут быть синонимами, а могут и не быть, следует учесть, что каждое слово нужно рассматривать, исходя из контекста.

Но, как бы там ни было, слово "информация" в множественном числе - нонсенс.
И с какого это момента существует слово "_informations_" в качестве множественного числа слова _"information_" как перевода слова "_информация_"???

Я вижу только одно использование словоформы "information*s*",  которое не корежит мое "внутреннее чувство языка" (не знаю, как это выразить )  (я не настаиваю, что это единственное использование, но единственное из тех, которые мне встречались): неформатные фразы или действия или что-либо еще, не укладывающееся в формат/порядок/строй чего-либо.


----------



## Maroseika

outminded said:


> Слова "_информация_" и "_сообщение_" могут быть синонимами, а могут и не быть, следует учесть, что каждое слово нужно рассматривать, исходя из контекста.


Совершенно с вами согласен. 
И именно в случае, если они синонимы, множественное число вполне допустимо - как это имеет место во многих других языках: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=informations&lr=
Между прочим, сам заглавный вопрос возник именно потому, что "сингулярность" *информации* в РЯ нетипична на фоне иных языков.


----------



## morrilla

Maroseika said:


> That's very interesting!
> To what exactly dictionary they refer in this case?


 
Lingvo был составлен на основе множества русско-английских и толковых словарей, информацию о них можно найти на сайте lingvo.ru 
В словаре есть функция "показать формы слова". Видимо, новые варианты добавляются составителями данного электронного словаря.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Между прочим, сам заглавный вопрос возник именно потому, что "сингулярность" *информации* в РЯ нетипична на фоне иных языков.


 This thread may interest you: the common perception of the English speakers is that the word "information" is uncountable.  So, Russian is not that untypical.

Click


----------



## Maroseika

morrilla said:


> Lingvo был составлен на основе множества русско-английских и толковых словарей, информацию о них можно найти на сайте lingvo.ru
> В словаре есть функция "показать формы слова". Видимо, новые варианты добавляются составителями данного электронного словаря.


К каждому слову в Лингве одновременно подключено несколько словарей, при этом они нередко противоречат друг другу.
Ни один из подключенных к моей Лингве 9 словарей не предлагает мн. ч. для этого слова. Оычно Лингва использует в качестве орфографического словарь Ожегова. Но в моем бумажном 2006 мн. ч. нет.
Поэтому я и спросил, какой именно из подключенных к вашей программе словарей предлагает такой вариант.
Вы можете посмотреть "Сведения о словаре" в вашей программе и узнать, какой именно словарь предлагает вам данное значение.


----------



## morrilla

В Lingvo 11 все словари содержат слово "информация" и в каждом дается мн. ч. В качестве орфографического все тот же словарь Ожегова (1992) Так что, это все "проделки" составителей Lingvo.


----------



## Maroseika

morrilla said:


> В Lingvo 11 все словари содержат слово "информация" и в каждом дается мн. ч. В качестве орфографического все тот же словарь Ожегова (1992) Так что, это все "проделки" составителей Lingvo.


В таком случае, не стоит полагать мн. ч. уже существующим. 
Смущает же меня только одно: вы пишете, что пометка "звездочка" означает "новое значение". Не знаю, как в Лингве 11, но во всех предыдущих звездочка означала нечто совсем иное, а именно - формально возможную, но не существующую форму (напр. *побежу от победить).


----------



## morrilla

Maroseika said:


> В таком случае, не стоит полагать мн. ч. уже существующим.
> Смущает же меня только одно: вы пишете, что пометка "звездочка" означает "новое значение". Не знаю, как в Лингве 11, но во всех предыдущих звездочка означала нечто совсем иное, а именно - формально возможную, но не существующую форму (напр. *побежу от победить).


 
Так что же Вы сразу не сказали.  Я, видимо, перепутала значение *. Это для перевода слов она обозначает "новый вариант". А для форм слова - формально возможную, но не существующую форму. 
Но почему же тогда в Lingvo 9 нет этих формально возможных форм для слова "информация".


----------



## Maroseika

morrilla said:


> Так что же Вы сразу не сказали.  Я, видимо, перепутала значение *. Это для перевода слов она обозначает "новый вариант". А для форм слова - формально возможную, но не существующую форму.
> Но почему же тогда в Lingvo 9 нет этих формально возможных форм для слова "информация".


Ну должна же одиннадцатая чем-то отличаться от девятой...


----------



## outminded

Maroseika said:


> Совершенно с вами согласен.
> И именно в случае, если они синонимы, множественное число вполне допустимо - как это имеет место во многих других языках: <...>
> Между прочим, сам заглавный вопрос возник именно потому, что "сингулярность" *информации* в РЯ нетипична на фоне иных языков.


Уважаемый, PR может использовать что угодно, они показывают снаф в новостях, что же теперь, брать их за образец? Я говорил лишь о том, что при необходимости использования слова "информация" в смысле "сообщение" в множественном числе нужно использовать именно синонимы. Множественное число слова "информация", что в русском, что в английском языке (а я работаю с этой языковой парой) - это НОНСЕНС и это режет мне слух. Кому-то, впрочем, не режет 

Хотя, когда говорящая голова говорит про то, что "вот только что поступила новая информация" - это звучит _уже_ вполне прилично (то есть, привычно), хотя и не очень правильно. Вероятно, через како-то время привычным (и, соответственно, не режущим слух) станет и использование "информаций", но пока это не так


----------



## Maroseika

outminded said:


> Вероятно, через како-то время привычным (и, соответственно, не режущим слух) станет и использование "информаций", но пока это не так


Совершенно с вами согласен, именно это я и говорил (в чем вы могли бы убедиться, просмотрев ветку с начала): язык ощущает в некоторых ситуациях недостаток мн.ч. слова "информация", и со временем такая форма может стать нормой. 
И это будет не катастрофой, а естественным результатом развития языка.


----------

